# RSPCA Rescue Horses



## Andy

RSPCA In Horse, Pony & Donkey Rescue In Buckinghamshire |Sky News|UK News

Just thought that they way people go on about the RSPCA being evil etc etc and doing nothing etc etc and they should be abolished I would postthis and ask the question if the RSPCA were gone tommorow as some people keep saying they want then who will take over and carry on the majority of the good work the RSPCA do?


----------



## Nerys

> if the RSPCA were gone tommorow as some people keep saying they want then who will take over and carry on the majority of the good work the RSPCA do?


tbh andy, if the rspca was abolished, it would free up over £250 million. that, i think, would be enough to fund something a bit better.. rather than saving up to replace defra.

if the rspca took their hands out of their pockets and spent some of the money given to them by duped members of the public, they might not have had to kill over 850,000 animals in the last 10 years, and maybe their statisitcs for rescue and rehoming, would not show a defecit one year of over 40,000 animals.. with the average rehoming % being less than 50% of what is taken in. (this is taken from figures collated from the rspca's own data btw)

let me see if i can find the link of the pictures of the sites the RSPCA use to hold horses they have rescued.

personally, i know of many many other groups who are much better placed to help equines than the rspca.

N


----------



## Andy

Nerys said:


> let me see if i can find the link of the pictures of the sites the RSPCA use to hold horses they have rescued.
> 
> personally, i know of many many other groups who are much better placed to help equines than the rspca.
> 
> N


 
*The RSPCA said 14 animals were removed over the weekend "on veterinary advice" and were taken to the Home of Rest for Horses at Westcroft Stables in Speen, near Princes Risborough*. 

This taken from the article, is that a good group?


----------



## Nerys

*well, andy, THIS is an rspca approved horse holding.. so who knows...

Would you keep a horse in these conditions? The RSPCA have.

Would you keep a horse in these conditions?
The RSPCA have.

*Buildings at NantGwynFaen Farm where animals had been kept with nowhere to lie down or eat except in pure muck! When were they cleaned out or given straw?



















Note the jagged rusting corrugated iron sheeting used to block the doorways.

Front and back view of unprotected drop. Spike harrow (drags) in which horses could catch their feet and break a leg.










Superintendent Manning of the RSPCA stood next to the unprotected drop when surveyor Mr. Barry Stone was trying to estimate the height of it and said "If it helps I'm 5'5" but if anything fell over here an inch or so either way wouldn't make much difference."










Note string which animals could eat, and wire and muck.

Just imagine what would happen if a child or a horse ran into this unguarded implement!










There were cattle there and this was where they came to try and drink. Although no water was there at the time, when it rains and fills up, they would undoubtedly try and drink the filthy water.










The water supply for the mares at Nantgwynfaen was a muddy trickle at the bottom of a steep slope and very difficult to get at.



















Old tin shed near unfenced silo. This could collapse on horses if they went in or near it and they did go down towards it as we were leaving.










There are many photos of dumped corrugated sheeting left where the animals could run into it and cut or injure themselves. Photos of coils of barbed wire strewn on the ground for horses to catch their feet in are also available










more to follow


----------



## Andy

Thats all very nice but doesnt answer the question... I am sure you could go out and find pictures like that anywhere but the fact of the matter is you cannot just get rid of the RSPCA without having something ready to take the place of them.

EDIT: Just looked at that site where you have got those pics from bit of an anti RSPCA site, I am sure for every bad picture you find there are hundreds of good ones out there...


----------



## Nerys

Mare with twisted leg at Nantgwynfaen. Her hoof had grown completely onto the side and instead of walking on it she was walking on the side of her foot. The RSPCA had been using an unregistered farrier and later shot her rather than return her to her owners in this state.










E.g. of state of hooves at Nantgwynfaen. Other photos available.










The photo below is from other land rented by the above. Rock strewn railway tunnel through which the stallions had to walk to get to water. When it rains the rocks are completely submerged (we have photos) and the stallions either had to drink the dirty water collected there or risk a broken leg.










The mare with the twisted leg at Linton Ridge. She had finally had some corrective trimming of her hoof, although our vet predicts that arthritis will have set in by now.The mares had to try and pick food out of the mud and muck on the ground.










Water provided for horses at The Glenda Spooner Trust near Warwick.










Glenda Spooner horses grazing a muck covered field near Warwick a sure way to worm infestation.










The horse whose tendons were severed whilst in the care of the RSPCA at the Glenda Spooner Trust.

[img[http://www.webtribe.net/~faen/Image28.jpg[/img]

The stallion in the pen at O'Gradys's. This is a copy of a photocopy of the original photo which will be available later.










here's a letter from the British Equine Vet Association, more on that here

Equine Cruelty Cases, the RSPCA and Veterinay Surgeons.










rspca

Ripoff Society Pretending to Champion Animals

N


----------



## zirliz

That looks like an awful place to keep any kind of animal, there are some very cruel people out there


----------



## Nerys

Andy said:


> Thats all very nice but doesnt answer the question... I am sure you could go out and find pictures like that anywhere but the fact of the matter is you cannot just get rid of the RSPCA without having something ready to take the place of them.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at that site where you have got those pics from bit of an anti RSPCA site, I am sure for every bad picture you find there are hundreds of good ones out there...


i have to say, i do agree, the rspca should be replaced yes.

in fact, many of the inspectors on the ground are decent people. its only the heirarchy that are "merchant bankers"

so why not get rid of the men and women at the top, who care about money and power and playing people off against each other, and instead replace them with the decent inspectors who they do have, but are largely under funded, under rewarded, and under euipped

N


----------



## stephenie191

Andy said:


> Thats all very nice but doesnt answer the question... I am sure you could go out and find pictures like that anywhere but the fact of the matter is you cannot just get rid of the RSPCA without having something ready to take the place of them.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at that site where you have got those pics from bit of an anti RSPCA site, I am sure for every bad picture you find there are hundreds of good ones out there...


I agree with that - but the people who ran this were to blame not the RSPCA as a whole!


----------



## Nerys

just think, it would not have taken a lot out of their 250,000,000 pounds stashed in the bank, to improve that place.. just a few days interest would have given them a good head start on improving it!

and andy, the only way i could answer specifics, would be to go there, or see pics from there, otherwise how would i know? and how, for that matter, do you know they are a good place? you don't, any more than i know its a bad one.

all i am saying, is the rspca's track record in animal care, is, to put in mildly, pretty shit.

N


----------



## Nerys

stephenie191 said:


> I agree with that - but the people who ran this were to blame not the RSPCA as a whole!


the rspca placed the horses there, therefore they have a duty of care to make sure its an acceptable place...

still, it could be worse...i guess those ponies could have been some of the 850,000 animals killed by the rspca in the last 10 years.. 

oh.. sorry, some of them ARE..

N


----------



## wohic

my ultimate question is why on earth did it have to get to the state that 30 horse lay dead before someone bothered to report it....or were previous reports ignored (god forbid) either way this is a terrifing story and seems that the people of the uk have got so morally self centered that they wont get involved in anything that wont directly have something in it for them 

RSPCA are pants...... agreed, and this will be a great news story to get more money in their coffers, I just hope that the poor animals come out of the other side of this in new caring homes.


----------



## wohic

the horses that have been rescued are not from an rspca holding area.....they are from a dealers fiel, probably destined for the european meat market.


----------



## stephenie191

Somtimes - the RSPCA can only do so much.

I've seen a few programs where Laws stop them entering houses/propertys.

I think the way forward for alot of animal welfare chairtys is for the government to impose Better laws.

Somone who starves an animal for instance, they just get a fine half the time :censor:


----------



## Andy

Nerys said:


> tbh andy, if the rspca was abolished, it would free up over £250 million. that, i think, would be enough to fund something a bit better.. rather than saving up to replace defra.
> 
> if the rspca took their hands out of their pockets and spent some of the money given to them by duped members of the public, they might not have had to kill over 850,000 animals in the last 10 years, and maybe their statisitcs for rescue and rehoming, would not show a defecit one year of over 40,000 animals.. with the average rehoming % being less than 50% of what is taken in. (this is taken from figures collated from the rspca's own data btw)N


I know that this isn't really a a discussion about the RSPCA's bank accounts but I know that £250,000,000 would not feed and house 850,000 animals for ten years...Admittedly they could spend that money on something i.e. more rescue centres etc but the fact of the matter is as much as you dont like the RSPCA they do do SOME good so you cannot call for the abolishment of a charity without having something to take its place. I agree with Nerys that rather than get rid of RSPCA make the more accountable for their actions and get them more on the side of the everyday keeper of all animals rather than pandering to the anti's.


----------



## Nerys

stephenie191 said:


> Somtimes - the RSPCA can only do so much.
> 
> I've seen a few programs where Laws stop them entering houses/propertys.
> 
> I think the way forward for alot of animal welfare chairtys is for the government to impose Better laws.
> 
> Somone who starves an animal for instance, they just get a fine half the time :censor:


thats because the rspca have no legal right to enter a persons property, infact, they can be charged with trespass if they do not have a warrent from the police to be on the land.. they are not legal officials, and have no power in the eyes of the law.

Nerys


----------



## Andy

Nerys said:


> and andy, the only way i could answer specifics, would be to go there, or see pics from there, otherwise how would i know? and how, for that matter, do you know they are a good place? you don't, any more than i know its a bad one.


I dont know if its good or bad I didnt say either way. I can say I would put money on it being better than being in a packed out barn with loads of other horses and 30 dead horses festering around.
: victory:


----------



## brittone05

But would the investments they make in property, Freedom Foods and it's supplier farms and thier high end management team pay for the animals to not be killed?

That £250m is AFTER they have paid out everything and beleive me, I have seen the accounts for 2006, they pay out some ridiculous amounts on nothing more than fancy buildings and crap!


----------



## phil the drill

although i disagree with the rspca if these animals hadnt been rescued they would have probly died its not the animals fault its the keepers nerys can i ask since your so against the rspca who would have rescued these animals tska and you they did right to step in and at least try and save them


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

This is going off topic slightly.

First to address Andy's original sort of question.

Who would/could replace the RSPCA - well at this present time no one,having said this, my argument of late has been this:

We will never beat the RSPCA main banner, l have no problems with the local centres but major grief with the 'management'. They are looking for a new ceo at present and no one wants the job for fear of being type cast as a political puppet for the RSPCA.

Perhaps a strong candidate could take up the position and shake the very foundations of political anti'ism out of the RSPCA or perhaps it will get worse.

Can we work alongside the RSPCA? Locally more than likely yes, nationally no.

So who would replace them if they were not there - if they suddenly disappeared? 

I genuinely don't know.

Who would want the job, perhaps a host of smaller organizations working in unison with the local councils, but DEFRA have financial difficulties, so this may not work either.

R


----------



## brittone05

Phil - can I just say this is getting boring now! Please stop spamming what would otherwise be informative threads - take up your personal problems directly with Rory and Nerys (or start your own bloomin thread) and allow the other members of this forum the chance to read without your vindictive quips getting in the way 

Rory - with regards to candidates for the CEO position in the RSPCA, who are the likely candidates?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

Did l miss something?

Damn, wash the dishes and something exciting happens!

They have approached a number of different ceo's for the position Brit. They have an extremely qualified head hunter team out there, as to whom those candidates are, no idea.

R


----------



## purejurrasic

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Part quote:
> Can we work alongside the RSPCA? Locally more than likely yes, nationally no.


Very valid point !

Many of us have indeed worked along side and with local rspca officers to provide 'expert' advice on species they didnt know about.

Good news is that the willingness of these local 'officers' has, in our case, resulted in many reptiles being removed from positions of danger, nursed to health and rehomed.

Unfortantly, what many people DONT know, is that HQ in horsham will STOP any activities like this IF they found out about it.

HQ DO NOT want anyone other than those in thier own pockets involved in any of thier activities. 

One has to wonder why?

Anyway, back to topic

If there was a reason why the rspca (or some like organisation) is needed,then its this horse farm, NOT the odd snake thats not in a huge viv or to act on behalf of those who have a grude about their neighbour !

I am sure we will see many more of these rspca 'good work done' stories over the coming months, they know there is a small ground swell forming against their political activities, the closed doors, the financing.

They have to paint themselves in the right light ready for whats possible around the corner !!!


----------



## Chris Newman

Andy said:


> Thats all very nice but doesnt answer the question... I am sure you could go out and find pictures like that anywhere but the fact of the matter is you cannot just get rid of the RSPCA without having something ready to take the place of them.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at that site where you have got those pics from bit of an anti RSPCA site, I am sure for every bad picture you find there are hundreds of good ones out there...


 
I don’t think anyone is actually suggesting that the RSPCA should be disbanded, what I believe we are arguing is that they should be accountable for there actions and should cease being a political lobby for the Animal Rights Industry. And revert to what the overwhelming majority of the general public (who fund them) believe they should be therefore, i.e. careering for animals. It is very clear from there own data, that they are doing less and less hands on work caring for animals, and placing more and more emphasis, not to mention money, on advocating animal rights. We need the RSPCA, however, we need an RSPCA that is there for the right reasons, sadly I do not believe that we have this at this time.


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit i agree with chris on this issue yes we need someone like the rspca to deal with the cruelty that happens every day in this country and i feel that on ground routes level the rspca does or did do a really good job but having had dealings with them recently which have left me still in fear of loosing my pets i must admit they do not seem to the job they are supposed to do. I am not anti rspca as such but i am anti terrosing inncoent people saying they are mistreating animals. What makes it even wqorse for me is i found out recently thaat someone who was genuinely mistreating their cats was given a handout by the rspca to get them spayed and wormed and deflead and yet people who are doing no worng at all are persuecuted beyond belief and told they will loose their pets.
This sort of thing has to stop and something but needs to be done but as has been said in so many of these topics most of us are already doing all we can do within our limited means.
All i can hope is that the facade that the rspca has built up willbe broken down and the hq are made accountable for their actions but sadly i dont see this happening soon.


----------



## leptophis

have to say so did i, agree with chris that is, i dont quite understand the agenda nerys on just slating them across the board, the fact is they aint gonna be replaced, and before we go slating another organisation how about we get our own house in order


----------



## Trice

To be honest. Anyone with power, such as the RSPCA, will always have people picking at them. People who just have an issue with anyone doing better than them i guess. They're a large organisation. There have been people who work for the RSPCA, who don't get any say in what the big bosses do or plan. Yet work their nuts off, not only just mammals. they also keep reptiles for themselves, and try to educate others including their work mates on reptiles etc. And yet They're considered antis? To them, people like Nerys and Rory are their antis. I feel sorry for those people when they come on here and read the whole slander that has been allowed on here regarding the company they work for. The head office obviously don't fund any of the branches that do work their nuts off. They have to work their nuts off not only to rescue these animals but also find as many ways to fund the keeping, care and rescue of these animals. 

I really and truly would love to see some of the people who slag the RSPCA Off try to do better on such a large scale. I know 99.9% of attempts will fail! They wont even get a tenth the size of RSPCA. Everyone will have their mistakes, in anything it happens! the government make mistakes, Microsoft make mistakes in regards to their operating systems. Anyone who are the top dogs make mistakes! and those mistakes are only pointed out as if a nuclear bomb has gone off in London because they are people in the spotlight! I bet if someone like Nerys made a mistake there would be no doubt that not many people would hear of it.

To be honest, i was proper determined to be a vet. But failed my a-levels in the first semester so turned to computing, but i was actually requesting to do voluntary work for the RSPCA while i studied. shame i didnt. Love to work with animals.

You should have seen the state of the lifestyles of animals being kept in turkey and greece when i went. My family booked a horseriding for the day, being taken all around the beaches etc and all. The horses we got were in a very poorly state from what i can remember (i was about 12 at the time) but i noticed how poorly they were being kept.

One horse was pregnant, and also having a baby horse (not sure the name is it a calf?) running along, my cousin had to ride the pregnant horse. My brother was put on a small horse too, no riding saddle or anything, fresh whip marks all down its side, and an eye missing. Remember my dad going mad at the person leading us because he punched the horse's face that my brother was on.

​


----------



## Public Opinion

take a look at the following;

RSPCA PROSECUTIONS INJUSTICE FORUM - Portal

Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ?

Most people think the RSPCA do a good job, THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE !

ITS JUST BIG BUSINESS NOW !:war::war:


----------

